# Intuition Feelings: Knowing if he/she is the one or not!



## allygirls1

I learned to recognized my intuitions and instincts and the different kinds of feelings. I always heard people say you just know when you meet the one. Really? How so? I didn't understand that at the time even though I had zillions of boyfriends and I knew they weren't the one because my intuition was fuzzy and unclear. I started to recognize my intuitions and the different kinds of feelings. 
When I first met the man of my dreams I was walking down the street and there was this urge to turn my head and I noticed he was looking at me as well and finally he said hello and introduced himself. He was wearing sunglasses so I wasn't able to read him. As I was going through my purse he took off his sunglasses and rubbed through his hair with his fingers. I didn't feel the spark until I met his eyes with my eyes. I felt this huge intense feeling that swooped around and between us. It was so intense! I recognized him and saw those sparkle in his eyes. A voice in my head says he is my life time partner. Since I met him I was in love and never felt anything like it before. I started developing more intense dreams that happened over and over again with the same theme and most of them came true! I would get the intuition feeling when I would see him unexpectedly, if he was thinking about me, if he was near, if he was about to call me, or if my intuition feeling was telling me something that will happen in the future that had to do with him. 
One time I was at a wedding shop with a friend and she wanted to try on a dress just for fun. I didn't want to because I felt like I was hoping too much if I did try one on. So as she was finished trying on the dress I was busy buttoning up the back. This strong huge intense feeling swept through me, I swear I almost fainted. I might have passed out for a second! Then a voice in my head says I will marry Michael. But I am going to be realistic I will end up marrying Michael or marrying someone else wonderful! It was that exact same feeling the first day I met Michael. 
Just like sex & the city! Our relationship is so much like Sex & The City, up and down up and down! I know intuitions are pretty much always correct but this guy is a challenge and he doesn't want to commit right now and is sort of an ass. He has a hard time expressing his emotions with me, doesn't want to end things however he won't give me what I want but wants his freedom and have fun with the girls! Well so now I am not talking to him, we have gone through something like this last summer but I have had it! Since I have not spoken to him I have been getting this strong intuition feelings that he was around or that he was thinking about me. The feelings are intense and I go uneasy sometimes! I am so in love with him! I had some interesting dreams and my experiences about the tarot cards. The only dream that has not come true is when were were sitting at a coffee shop with one of his clients around 5pm or 6 pm sometime in the late summer and I remembered we were both happy. We were finally officially together. I had a stable job and he is was happier and things were going well with his job. This was after the economic crisis. 
What do you guys think about this? Tell me your story about meeting the one and marrying her/him?


----------



## Blanca

allygirls1 said:


> this guy is a challenge and he doesn't want to commit right now and is sort of an ass. He has a hard time expressing his emotions with me, doesn't want to end things however he won't give me what I want but wants his freedom and have fun with the girls!


This is the man of your dreams? a guy that cant commit, wants to be with other girls, wont express his feelings, and in general is an ass??? I dont know about your intuition. but it doesnt sound like this guy is worthy of such a deep emotional investment on your part. It sounds like you are in for a world of hurt.


----------



## allygirls1

I know...that is my point...not so sure about my intuitions. It has been right every time.... ough. Had physic dreams that came true that had to do with him. Odd.


----------



## allygirls1

Also you do have a point but you are not hearing what I am saying. I am talking about the intuitions that I have been getting and it has been right every single time! Physic dreams that came true sure he is an ass.... most men are! He is a great guy at heart but he has a hard time with commitment. To be honest I wish I don't have feelings for him and it would be easier for me to move on! Seriously....


----------



## Blanca

allygirls1 said:


> I am talking about the intuitions that I have been getting and it has been right every single time!


Im not saying you're dreams arent true. you very well may be meant to be together. im not questioning your intuition. i think you are right. but the important thing to consider is why are you drawn to this guy? intuition cannot answer that, nor can psychic dreams. but i believe you are drawn to the person that is meant to heal a part of your soul that is broken. unfortunately this sort of attraction is no fairly tale. its a battle field. what ever your deep-seated emotional issues are, you attract the person that magnify's that issue. its the only way to heal. the important thing is to find out what part of you needs to be healed, and how are you using him to accomplish that?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Blanca said:


> unfortunately this sort of attraction is no fairly tale. its a battle field


 I personally think you need to throw the intuitions out, just cause stuff comes true does NOT mean they are meant to come true - for the betterment of your life. My answer is to go with "PEACE", a quiet gentle peace , feeling totally loved & accepted by a man, that is whom you should seek - for a life partner and nothing less. 

Right NOW, by your very own description, there is no Peace in this relationship. Will there be genuine LOVE in the future, AFTER he has played the feild with all of these women, learns to express himself to you, and grows up a little, maybe- crazier things have happened in life! But you need to live your life, not put it on hold because of some intense feelings that are conflicting with reality -- look for someone who will treat you better, this WILL be a battlefield if you marry someone with these issues. 

Many of intuintions can lead you to a wrong path in life, better to use REASON and PEACE as your guide.


----------



## allygirls1

You guys are both right! But the feelings are intense and it is a drag. I totally love him but I guess time will heal just like the waves eventually to calm. Also to answer you question Bianca about asking me why I am drawn to him....I feel like he is my other half. We are so much a like, have everything in common, we think similar, but we are different in different ways but I never met anyone who was such a match to me. He is a kind wonderful man but he picks his career and freedom over me which he doesn't want to let me go. So time will heal and I will go on with my life with PEACE and as well as a smile on my face.  Merci Merci ladies.


----------



## Blanca

SimplyAmorous said:


> I personally think you need to throw the intuitions out, just cause stuff comes true does NOT mean they are meant to come true - for the betterment of your life. My answer is to go with "PEACE", a quiet gentle peace , feeling totally loved & accepted by a man, that is whom you should seek - for a life partner and nothing less.


Five years after following my intuitions to "the one" I would completely agree with you. haha. To the bereavement of my life i went with the one because of 'feelings' and 'intuition'. so i know where allygirl is coming from. there is no sense arguing about whether or not she will follow her intuition because its not really her intuition she is following, IMO. Its her subconscious psychosis leading her to challenge her emotional holes. Its inevitable that she will choose someone to confront her problems. And even though to most it would seem a "bad" confrontation, because it will lead to pain, if it leads to the overall healing of her soul, it is not a bad thing. And in my case, although it was four years of hell, it was only because i had a lot to learn. Facing that hell was inevitable.


----------



## allygirls1

Hmm yea but the other girl says that it took her man three years to fall for him when she fell for him in just a few weeks after she met him. Maybe this is where he is at and isn't there yet? LOL!? Who knows...I have heard that girls have followed their man till they fell in love with them and they did. I am not going to do anything until he bleeping apologize! Plain and Simple!


----------



## Blanca

allygirls1 said:


> I am not going to do anything until he bleeping apologize! Plain and Simple!


but you will do something because you know you're going to marry him. you have to make it happen now. you'll push him and prod him to apologize until he finally does. If you really did do nothing, the relationship would die because he's not that interested. but you'll fight to make it work.


----------



## allygirls1

You are exactly right....but at the moment I am very mad at him and the only way for me to talk to him again is for him to contact me first since he has done this a couple of times. He always comes back but I am mad this time! How can a man marry a woman that he not that into? He will because I PUSHED him? Men don't liked to be push and if he is not into her he will not marry. I can do better.


----------



## Saya

I am a strong believer in listening to your intuition. But do not believe in blindly doing what is seems to point towards. 

When it comes to choosing a partner we have all fallen for those guy who make us shimmer in all the right spots. Whether in our hearts or further south. But I have to agree with SimplyAmorous. Good marrying material flows through your soul peacefully.

I believe that my husband and I have known each other before. He is one of only two men whose mere presence causes me to slow down (I am a Energizer Bunny!) and appreciate life and things around me. One of my brothers is the other one. And they are nothing alike. 

I had a boyfriend just like yours. It was a roller coaster. As incredible as the highs were I cannot imagine marrying a man who could take me to such lows or negative spaces.

A relationship rooted in Peace will lead to a rewarding and fulfilling marriage. So far so good for us!



SimplyAmorous said:


> I personally think you need to throw the intuitions out, just cause stuff comes true does NOT mean they are meant to come true - for the betterment of your life. My answer is to go with "PEACE", a quiet gentle peace , feeling totally loved & accepted by a man, that is whom you should seek - for a life partner and nothing less.
> 
> Right NOW, by your very own description, there is no Peace in this relationship. Will there be genuine LOVE in the future, AFTER he has played the feild with all of these women, learns to express himself to you, and grows up a little, maybe- crazier things have happened in life! But you need to live your life, not put it on hold because of some intense feelings that are conflicting with reality -- look for someone who will treat you better, this WILL be a battlefield if you marry someone with these issues.
> 
> Many of intuintions can lead you to a wrong path in life, better to use REASON and PEACE as your guide.


----------



## Blanca

allygirls1 said:


> How can a man marry a woman that he not that into? He will because I PUSHED him? Men don't liked to be push and if he is not into her he will not marry. I can do better.


he will come back because he can have his cake and eat it too. the emotional turmoil doesnt affect him like it does you. he knows you'll be waiting for him. he can have you, and have whatever else he wants when he gets tired of you. all he has to do is say he's sorry. how simple is that for him. so what does marriage mean to him? nothing. he's not being pushed into marriage like you think. he's with you occasionally and at the moment if that's what'll keep you happy then why not? what difference does it make to him? whatever you think he's being pushed into by being married is all in your head.


----------



## allygirls1

Huh? I didn't say that...someone else did. Well he is not going to eat his cake with me anymore. I get a lot of men to pick from but it will take time to pick someone since I am a little picky.


----------

